# Those Seattle CHOP COPS done shot & killed 'em some children.



## Hanafuda (Jun 30, 2020)

Been a whole lotta shootings in the ol' CHAZ/CHOP for a mostly peaceful block party. Last night the self-appointed CHOP COPS shot and killed a 16 year old and put a 14 year old on life support. And then they tampered with the crime scene. So far, no rioting ANTIFA or BLM. I thought this was the kind of thing they were protesting??? Probably nothing left in "the zone" worth looting.

What a fucking joke.

https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/te...eattles-chop-zone/GGWI2CMRHFFKNDVETXQ7SGD4KQ/


----------



## Xzi (Jun 30, 2020)

From what I've read, the Jeep was stolen and the people in it were drive-by shooting at protesters/CHOP area residents.  Not exactly surprising that they were fired on in response, and certainly the type of killing that would've been deemed "justified" if it were the police in that scenario instead.  Not to say that it's something I approve of personally, but these are important details that you chose to omit.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 30, 2020)

Xzi said:


> From what I've read, the Jeep was stolen and the people in it were drive-by shooting at protesters/CHOP area residents.  Not exactly surprising that they were fired on in response, and certainly the type of killing that would've been deemed "justified" if it were the police in that scenario instead.  Not to say that it's something I approve of personally, but these are important details that you chose to omit.



You have no evidence for that besides people with an interest in covering their crime and defending their side. And a crime scene that was tainted before real police arrived. Show me some video of the 16 and 14 year old drive-by shooting. They didn't deserve to die. Those self-appointed CHOP Security Officers could've found a way to end it without killing them. They didn't have to kill them. This was murder.

And the most hilarious thing is you're actually justifying the CHOP COPS shooting down some _children_. It's ok when they do it. Ok, ok.


----------



## Seliph (Jun 30, 2020)

What Xzi said. Ever since the fire department put up barriers in the CHOP that open up a road that goes straight through it, there have been drive-by attacks from cars, no one died before these barriers were put up by the city. The responsibility is on the city of Seattle for putting up the barriers, not the CHOP.

Proud Boys and other hate group members have been spotted within the CHOP, I know and have spoken to people active within the CHOP who have seen this.

Yes, there have been fights that have broken out within the CHOP, but they are quickly handled. These murders are different and they are the result of hate groups and they are the result of the city building the barricades.

We don't know who fired the shots yet or why there were even shots in the first place, so it's disingenuous on your part to outright blame the CHOP, especially because the people were shot NEAR the CHOP, not within it.

This video has footage straight from the CHOP and you can watch it to get a better picture of what it's like in there, I doubt you'll watch it because you don't seem to have enough patience to even read the whole article or think critically about it before you posted about it, but I'm just putting this out there anyways.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 30, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> And the most hilarious thing is you're actually justifying the CHOP COPS shooting down some _children_. It's ok when they do it. Ok, ok.


Firing back on an active shooter is legally protected as self-defense in most states, I have no idea how you can possibly confuse that type of scenario with out-and-out murder of an unarmed citizen as was the case with George Floyd and Elijah McClain.

Anybody who picks up a gun and fires with the intent to kill is making an adult decision, a deranged one, but an adult decision nonetheless.  Your attempt to classify them as "children" for the sake of pushing a pathetically transparent political agenda isn't gonna fly.

Lastly, I've said it before, but shootings happen nearly every day in America.  There's no way for police to respond fast enough to stop them, they usually just end up contributing their own shootings to the statistics instead.


----------



## morvoran (Jun 30, 2020)

That's liberal values for you.  As everyone says, "if not for double standards, Democrats wouldn't have any standards at all."


----------



## Xzi (Jun 30, 2020)

morvoran said:


> That's liberal values for you.  As everyone says, "if not for double standards, Democrats wouldn't have any standards."


Liberals don't (typically) own guns, leftists do.  As usual you can't tell your ass from a hole in the ground.


----------



## Seliph (Jun 30, 2020)

morvoran said:


> That's liberal values for you.  As everyone says, "if not for double standards, Democrats wouldn't have any standards."


95% of the people within the CHOP aren't liberals. They're mostly anarchists and other leftists, the only libs within the CHOP usually just visit and look around or act like it's some sort of block party, which it isn't. Do your research, we hate liberals just as much as you do.


----------



## morvoran (Jun 30, 2020)

Seliph said:


> 95% of the people within the CHOP aren't liberals. They're mostly anarchists and other leftists, the only libs within the CHOP usually just visit and look around or act like it's some sort of block party, which it isn't. Do your research, we hate liberals just as much as you do.


Potato/potatoe. 
Liberals, leftist, anarchist, antifa(see hypocrite), BLM, and Democrat in 2020 - all the same just using a different definition.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 30, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Firing back on an active shooter is legally protected as self-defense in most states, I have no idea how you can possibly confuse that type of scenario with out-and-out murder of an unarmed citizen as was the case with George Floyd and Elijah McClain.
> 
> Anybody who picks up a gun and fires with the intent to kill is making an adult decision, a deranged one, but an adult decision nonetheless.  Your attempt to classify them as "children" for the sake of pushing a pathetically transparent political agenda isn't gonna fly.
> 
> Lastly, I've said it before, but shootings happen nearly every day in America.  There's no way for police to respond fast enough to stop them, they usually just end up contributing their own shootings to the statistics instead.




You're just ignoring that you have no official statement that the kids were shooting, from the press or government. Just from people who know they dun fucked up and want to stay out of some deep shit. They fucked with the crime scene, not sure how but it's going to make it unlikely their version of events can ever be confirmed or denied. That kills their credibility as far as I'm concerned.




Seliph said:


> Proud Boys and other hate group members have been spotted within the CHOP, I know and have spoken to people active within the CHOP who have seen this.
> 
> Yes, there have been fights that have broken out within the CHOP, but they are quickly handled. These murders are different and they are the result of hate groups and they are the result of the city building the barricades.



So these children were Proud Boys members, or members of some other 'hate group?'




Seliph said:


> We don't know who fired the shots yet or why there were even shots in the first place, so it's disingenuous on your part to outright blame the CHOP, especially because the people were shot NEAR the CHOP, not within it.



CHOP Armed Security shot them. That appears to be one of the few confirmed facts about this story.


----------



## Seliph (Jun 30, 2020)

morvoran said:


> Potato/potatoe.
> Liberals, leftist, anarchist, antifa(see hypocrite), BLM, and Democrat in 2020 - all the same just using a different definition.


Liberals aren't leftists you dummy, Antifa has nothing to do with liberals you dummy.

Democrats suck, that's common knowledge. We're socialists, Democrats and Liberals are capitalists, there's a big difference there. Again, do your research, you dummy.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 30, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> You're just ignoring that you have no official statement that the kids were shooting, from the press or government.


Well no shit, we aren't likely to ever get one.  The police/pro-police politicians and the corporations which fund them want to be able to spin this to their benefit, which means keeping things vague.



morvoran said:


> Potato/potatoe.
> Liberals, leftist, anarchist, antifa(see hypocrite), BLM, and Democrat in 2020 - all the same just using a different definition.


Just because neocons and nazis all bow to the same masters now doesn't mean the left is equally monolithic.


----------



## Seliph (Jun 30, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> You're just ignoring that you have no official statement that the kids were shooting, from the press or government. Just from people who know they dun fucked up and want to stay out of some deep shit. They fucked with the crime scene, not sure how but it's going to make it unlikely their version of events can ever be confirmed or denied. That kills their credibility as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They could have been Proud Boys, who knows. Again, we know nothing about the shooting, you're making judgments before any real evidence is found. One of the people injured was transported out of the area to a hospital by people from the CHOP, if that's what you call tampering then okay but again we simply don't know enough right now.

The people in the car could have been shot by people from the CHOP, I'm not saying that isn't a possibility but you need to consider these facts:

The people who shot the van could have been Proud Boys, like I said, Proud Boys were spotted within the CHOP.
This shooting might not have even happened if the city of Seattle hadn't set up the barriers in the CHOP.
The shooting occurred outside of the CHOP.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 30, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Well no shit, we aren't likely to ever get one.  The police/pro-police politicians and the corporations which fund them want to be able to spin this to their benefit, which means keeping things vague.



If those kids in the Jeep were shooting firearms from the vehicle, it'll be known. There'll be residue on their hands. 

If the kids in the Jeep weren't shooting, that'll be known too.

If the kids in the Jeep were shooting, then the circumstances will need to be investigated to determine whether the CHOP security were justified in returning fire.

If the kids in the Jeep weren't shooting, it won't matter.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Seliph said:


> They could have been Proud Boys, who knows. Again, we know nothing about the shooting, you're making judgments before any real evidence is found. One of the people injured was transported out of the area to a hospital by people from the CHOP if that's what you call tampering then okay but again we simply don't know enough right now.




Wait, you're the one who said these murders (actually only one so far, the 14 year old isn't dead) are the fault of hate groups and the city. You very specifically implied the 14 and 16 year old kids might be in the Proud Boys or some other hate group. And I'm making premature judgments?

I just think it's rather ironic that we've got children getting shot by the "police" of CHOP. You say they were Proud Boys? I say they were just turning their lives around.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 30, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> If those kids in the Jeep were shooting firearms from the vehicle, it'll be known.


You've got far more faith and trust in the law enforcement institutions handling this case than I.  They already tweeted some biased shit before even the most basic facts about the case were verified.


----------



## morvoran (Jun 30, 2020)

Seliph said:


> Liberals aren't leftists you dummy, Antifa has nothing to do with liberals you dummy.
> 
> Democrats suck, that's common knowledge. We're socialists, Democrats and Liberals are capitalists, there's a big difference there. Again, do your research, you dummy.





Xzi said:


> Just because neocons and nazis all bow to the same masters now doesn't mean the left is equally monolithic.



Anarchist, leftist, BLM, fascist, whatever you feel you are this week doesn't matter since I can't even figure out your whole "gender" situation.  What is it up to now? 80?

Regardless, doesn't matter since the whole Chaz/chop/overgrown, spoiled child daycare was a mistake that the liberal mayor of Seattle should have never allowed to happen.
Thanks to the Dems supporting lawlessness, I am assured that my liberal tears cup will runneth over this fall.


----------



## Seliph (Jun 30, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> If those kids in the Jeep were shooting firearms from the vehicle, it'll be known. There'll be residue on their hands.
> 
> If the kids in the Jeep weren't shooting, that'll be known too.
> 
> ...


Copy and pasting this from my previous post.

The people in the car could have been shot by people from the CHOP, I'm not saying that isn't a possibility but you need to consider these facts:

The people who shot the van could have been Proud Boys, like I said, Proud Boys were spotted within the CHOP.
This shooting might not have even happened if the city of Seattle hadn't set up the barriers in the CHOP.
The shooting occurred outside of the CHOP.
I'm not making a definitive judgment on anything, because that's stupid. I'm just presenting you with possibilities, and based on the existing facts and lack of evidence, it doesn't seem very plausible that people from the CHOP would just decide to shoot some kids outside of the CHOP for no apparent reason.

The kids could be Proud Boys, or they could have been shot by Proud Boys, or they could have been random people or they could have been shot at by random people, or they could have been shot by people from the CHOP. One of the kids shot was literally carried away by people from the CHOP, their life was saved by people from the CHOP.

When you decide to blindly blame it on the CHOP just because the shooting occurred near the CHOP, you're making a very foolish and premature judgment.



morvoran said:


> Anarchist, leftist, BLM, fascist, whatever you feel you are this week doesn't matter since I can't even figure out your whole "gender" situation.  What is it up to now? 80?
> 
> Regardless, doesn't matter since the whole Chaz/chop/overgrown, spoiled child daycare was a mistake that the liberal mayor of Seattle should have never allowed to happen.
> Thanks to the Dems supporting lawlessness, I am assured that my liberal tears cup will runneth over this fall.


The liberal mayor is trying to undermine the CHOP, that's why she opened up a road in the CHOP that allows people to travel straight through it and attack people within the CHOP. She totally sucks, ask anyone within the CHOP and they will tell you that we dislike her just as much as you do, but you're too dense to realize that.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 30, 2020)

morvoran said:


> Anarchist, leftist, BLM, fascist, whatever you feel you are this week doesn't matter since I can't even figure out your whole "gender" situation. What is it up to now? 80?


Pretty sure there are more than 80 designations under the label "alt-right," but you've gotta be starting to run out of synonyms for "nazi" by now.  Go back to cuddling your Robert E. Lee body pillow, nobody asked for a pre-teen edgelord's opinion on this matter or any other.


----------



## Seliph (Jun 30, 2020)

Some more info:

If you look at this twitter account, you'll find more info related to the shooting. I encourage you to check it out.


----------



## morvoran (Jun 30, 2020)

Seliph said:


> She totally sucks, ask anyone within the CHOP and they will tell you that we dislike her just as much as you do, but you're too dense to realize that.


 If you "people" were smart, you'd actually go after your true enemies which are the Democrats in charge that are using you for their political/financial benefits instead of using a man's death to burn down black communities/businesses, kill black folks, and take over a couple of blocks to hurt more innocent people while killing more black people.  I think the mayor's mansion would be a nice new settlement for you "unfortunate saps".



Xzi said:


> Go back to cuddling your Robert E. Lee body pillow


  You know it's a Trump body pillow. Get it right.



Xzi said:


> Pretty sure there are more than 80 designations under the label "alt-right,"


 Nope, we only have two labels - alpha male and alpha female.


----------



## Seliph (Jun 30, 2020)

morvoran said:


> If you "people" were smart, you'd actually go after your true enemies which are the Democrats in charge that are using you for their political/financial benefits instead of using a man's death to burn down black communities/businesses, kill black folks, and take over a couple of blocks to hurt more innocent people while killing more black people. I think the mayor's mansion would be a nice new settlement for you "unfortunate saps".



We are going after Democrats! Obviously Democrats are the enemy, so are Conservatives. Our enemy is Capitalism and hierarchy. Democrats are a part of that hierarchy. 

Do your research, ya dummy.


----------



## morvoran (Jun 30, 2020)

Seliph said:


> so are Conservatives. Our enemy is Capitalism and hierarchy.Do your research, ya dummy.


  Yeah, ok, if you're involved in or support this bowel "movement" going on with these over privileged white kids, maybe you should do research into what's going on and see the hypocrisy of these idiots.  The people of chaz started to create everything they were supposedly "against"  such as borders, armed policing, capitalism, segregation, racism, etc....  Biggest bunch of hypocritical losers I've ever witnessed.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 30, 2020)

If the cops are there to kill people it looks like this community policing is far more effective than conventional policing.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 30, 2020)

Seliph said:


> We are going after Democrats! Obviously Democrats are the enemy, so are Conservatives. Our enemy is Capitalism and hierarchy. Democrats are a part of that hierarchy.
> 
> Do your research, ya dummy.


Hate to say this, but the United States is not capitalist. Hasn't been for a very long time.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 30, 2020)

Subtle Demise said:


> Hate to say this, but the United States is not capitalist. Hasn't been for a very long time.


Oligarchy is always the end result/ultimate goal of capitalism, so much so that the term "oligarchy" is interchangeable with "late-stage capitalism."


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 30, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Oligarchy is always the end result/ultimate goal of capitalism, so much so that the term "oligarchy" is interchangeable with "late-stage capitalism."


So if the end of capitalism is tyranny, what does that say about capitalism?


----------



## Xzi (Jun 30, 2020)

Subtle Demise said:


> So if the end of capitalism is tyranny, what does that say about capitalism?


Nothing good, certainly.  The US was meant to be a delicate balance of several different governmental and economic philosophies.  For about fifty or sixty years after FDR we had at least some SocDem policies in place to keep the worst tendencies of capitalism in check, but that all went out the window with the "greed is good" Reagan era.  Since then this country's only unified goal has been concentrating the maximum amount of wealth possible into the hands of the smallest number of people possible.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 30, 2020)

Hasn't CHAZ/CHOP been dismantled by now? I know Jay Incel won't do anything about it, he's just letting the dumpster fire burn.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2020)

Xzi said:


> From what I've read, the Jeep was stolen and the people in it were drive-by shooting at protesters/CHOP area residents.



Xzi actually believes this.


----------



## 0x3000027E (Jun 30, 2020)

Xzi said:


> this country's only unified goal has been concentrating the maximum amount of wealth possible into the hands of the smallest number of people possible


This is a global reality, friend.
At least in the states your odds of obtaining an abundance of wealth are much, much better. Better than we have ever known.
1% odds of becoming a billionaire with excess? Best odds in human history.
Previously _unachievable _if you were not born into it, I would argue.
Also, you are treating wealth as _static;_ (I gain 5 dollars, someone else loses 5 dollars). Not the way it works, rather our system of wealth is _dynamic,_ meaning you can create or generate wealth by creating a market.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 30, 2020)

Osirus said:


> Xzi actually believes this.


I literally prefaced it with "from what I've read."  Information on this incident is extremely scarce, and the confusion surrounding it is unlikely to be cleared up any time soon.  As Seliph already pointed out, violence has escalated quite a bit since the city decided to take down certain barricades and allow dissenters to drive through the areas still occupied by protesters.  This type of half-assed, passive-aggressive "solution" clearly isn't benefiting anybody.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 30, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Nothing good, certainly.  The US was meant to be a delicate balance of several different governmental and economic philosophies.  For about fifty or sixty years after FDR we had at least some SocDem policies in place to keep the worst tendencies of capitalism in check, but that all went out the window with the "greed is good" Reagan era.  Since then this country's only unified goal has been concentrating the maximum amount of wealth possible into the hands of the smallest number of people possible.


Yeah that's not where I was going with my statement. Free markets are inherently free and loosely regulated by a minarchist government. By saying that ending free market capitalism requires a totalitarian government, you admit that socialism or communism is not achievable without an all-powerful state to oversee it.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 30, 2020)

Subtle Demise said:


> Yeah that's not where I was going with my statement. Free markets are inherently free and loosely regulated by a minarchist government.


"Anarcho-capitalism" is both a contradiction and a farce.  You cannot have capitalism without systems in place to enforce and propagate class divisions.



Subtle Demise said:


> By saying that ending free market capitalism requires a totalitarian government, you admit that socialism or communism is not achievable without an all-powerful state to oversee it.


When did I say that?  I believe I stated the exact opposite, that unrestricted "free market capitalism" will always LEAD to totalitarian rule eventually, regardless of whether the rulers are a part of government or part of corporations acting as the de facto government.  Not that it requires totalitarianism to START with.

Socialism simply grants more power to the productive working class rather than the managers/landlords of the world, and Social Democrats only want more of our tax dollars going to programs which benefit a larger swath of poor/working class Americans.  I won't waste my time debating the merits and demerits of Communism, though I will say that despite America's many attempts to interfere with the country over the years, Cuba still seems a very appealing place to live in the modern day.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 30, 2020)

funny trump wonn't talk about anything but now we know he IS undeniable fact a raciest since he tweeted thos two words associated with raciat anyways i stay away from the news of all sorts and just enjoy watching the dumpster fire called the USA burn


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2020)

Xzi said:


> I literally prefaced it with "from what I've read."  I



Yeah, I'll write some ridiculous nonsense on a sheet of toilet paper so I can qualify everything I say with "from what I've read" as well.

Not even your lunatic left-wing news sources like The Guardian are attempting to spew this ludicrous narrative that the kids in the Jeep were Neo-Nazi KKK Terrorists attempting to assault the peaceful CHAZ idiots.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 30, 2020)

Osirus said:


> Not even your lunatic left-wing news sources like The Guardian are attempting to spew this ludicrous narrative that the kids in the Jeep were Neo-Nazi KKK Terrorists attempting to assault the peaceful CHAZ idiots.


Nor did I say anything even remotely to that same tune.  A person wielding and firing a gun is a threat regardless of their political affiliation, and it's not like anybody under fire is going to take the time to check on that anyway.

I'll repeat myself again: information on the incident is extremely scarce right now, and thus you're making just as many assumptions as I have, if not more.  No news publication, left, right, center, or other, has anything resembling a detailed article about it.  All we have to go on at the moment are second and third-hand accounts.


----------



## ghostbit (Jun 30, 2020)

Gamergate really did a fucking number on some of our brains, huh


----------



## 0x3000027E (Jun 30, 2020)

Xzi said:


> , that unrestricted "free market capitalism" will always LEAD to totalitarian rule eventually


Silly assertion to use the word 'always' in this statement. A prophet would not be so bold.

Totalitarian rule by whom, exactly? Business owners? Board members? Investors? Shareholders?

Usually, individuals who operate companies become wealthy/successful because the_ consumer_ has elected their product/service as important. meaning the consumer has granted them wealth for their service. This is in contrast to a_ true _totalitarian regime, who have achieved their power by _exploiting_ the masses. 

Furthermore, wealth in capitalism is _always _changing hands. The power is distributed according to the consumers will. (This relationship is often fractured by government, in the establishment of Monopolies or Trusts that are_ not _a consequence of capitalism). Again, true totalitarian regimes have power that _rarely _changes hands.


----------



## ghostbit (Jun 30, 2020)

Listen, that six-year-old_ freely entered an agreement_ with that shoelace factory manager!

Who are we to strip him of his economic choices?!


----------



## weatMod (Jun 30, 2020)

with any luck all the police and all the  BLM  and anitfa will kill each other off down to the last  one of them so the rest of  can live in peace
 i HATE  BOTH groups and i wish they would all die they are all low IQ  violent thugs and the world would be much  better off without  BOTH sides


----------



## Xzi (Jun 30, 2020)

0x3000027E said:


> Usually, individuals who operate companies become wealthy/successful because the_ consumer_ has elected their product/service as important. meaning the consumer has granted them wealth for their service. This is in contrast to a_ true _totalitarian regime, who have achieved their power by _exploiting_ the masses.


The consumer gets the illusion of choice.  Coke or Pepsi, either way it's sugar water produced for less than $0.05 a gallon and priced at $1.00+ for 20 ounces.  Similarly, almost all food and beverage companies are owned by a few mega-corporations when you trace things back to their roots.  This is the case across nearly all industries and sectors in the US.  Multiple friendly faces for what ultimately amounts to one option.

The US very much has a large, exploited proletariat.  We just don't view ourselves that way, which is extremely convenient to the powers that be.



0x3000027E said:


> Furthermore, wealth in capitalism is _always _changing hands.


In the sense that we have a trickle-up economy, that's true, but once it reaches the top, that wealth goes nowhere.



0x3000027E said:


> The power is distributed according to the consumers will.


Nonsense, your average consumer doesn't have an army of lobbyists in DC to distribute power as they see fit.  Corporations and the wealthy elite do.



0x3000027E said:


> (This relationship is often fractured by government, in the establishment of Monopolies or Trusts that are_ not _a consequence of capitalism).


Oh give me a break, in what way are monopolies not a direct result of unregulated capitalism?  A corporation with the power to corner a certain market will always choose to exercise that power.



0x3000027E said:


> Again, true totalitarian regimes have power that _rarely _changes hands.


Aside from the tech sector, the US has several "royal families" which were around for 100+ years before my birth, and without some sort of revolution, will still be around for 100+ years after my death.  The Federal Reserve itself is a private entity that isn't going away any time soon, let alone Wal-Mart or any major bank.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 30, 2020)

"Change the subject! Talk about something else!" 


The 14 year old who was shot and the 16 year old that was shot and murdered are black. Not in Proud Boys, I'd wager.

Do their black lives matter? Were the CHOP Security persons who shot them white?? Where's the media? Why has this been disappeared off CNN's frontpage?


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 30, 2020)

Gamers are kinda funny when politics are involved


----------



## 0x3000027E (Jun 30, 2020)

My initial comments where directed at your comparison of capitalism and totalitarian regime, but I will still speak to some of your comments here:



Xzi said:


> The consumer gets the illusion of choice.


We have plenty of choice in the market. I'm not going to spend any time arguing this.



Xzi said:


> once it reaches the top, that wealth goes nowhere


Wealth is rarely 'going nowhere'. Once obtained, It is usually placed in a position where it can grow, i.e. investments and property.



Xzi said:


> Nonsense, your average consumer doesn't have an army of lobbyists in DC to distribute power as they see fit.


Correct, however we are now discussing government involvement in capitalism, which is another debate. (The solution to this problem is a simple one; vote term limits and remove career politicians from congress to make lobbying less attractive. But as I said, part of a different discussion).



Xzi said:


> in what way are monopolies not a direct result of unregulated capitalism?


The formation of monopoly is possible, sure, but it is a _weak_ monopoly without the power of legislation to back it. This is _precisely_ why companies spend millions of dollars and a great amount of time lobbying congress. Why bother if a monopoly/trust can be so readily achieved?



Xzi said:


> Aside from the tech sector, the US has several "royal families" which were around for 100+ years before my birth


Meh, Who really gives a fuck? A few families harbor old money, so what? As long as you have the potential to generate to the same wealth, I don't see the concern.


----------



## Seliph (Jun 30, 2020)

ghostbit said:


> Gamergate really did a fucking number on some of our brains, huh


Best post in the whole thread


----------



## ghostbit (Jul 1, 2020)

0x3000027E said:


> Meh, Who really gives a fuck? A few families harbor old money, so what?


----------



## 0x3000027E (Jul 1, 2020)

ghostbit said:


>


Read the second-half of the post ghostbit.


----------



## ghostbit (Jul 1, 2020)

0x3000027E said:


> Read the second-half of the post ghostbit.


I didn't respond to that half out of politeness, but if you legitimately think you can still (or arguably ever in our history, but I'll pass on that for the moment) go from 0 to Bezos in this country with nothing but elbow grease you're completely deluded out of your gourd.


----------



## 0x3000027E (Jul 1, 2020)

ghostbit said:


> I didn't respond to that half out of politeness, but if you legitimately think you can still (or arguably ever in our history, but I'll pass on that for the moment) go from 0 to Bezos in this country with nothing but elbow grease you're completely deluded out of your gourd.


Elbow grease?! Shit, you dont even need talent to become a millionaire in this country. Some cats streaming video games on Twitch make more money than you or I. Look around.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 1, 2020)

0x3000027E said:


> Correct, however we are now discussing government involvement in capitalism, which is another debate. (The solution to this problem is a simple one; vote term limits and remove career politicians from congress to make lobbying less attractive. But as I said, part of a different discussion).


No, we're discussing capitalist (corporate) manipulation of government, not the other way around.  Again, this is the inevitable result of allowing near-infinite wealth to be accumulated at the top, in the hands of people who did nothing to earn it.  In a country whose only true god is money, they view themselves as above government and above the law, and for all intents and purposes, they are.  They're oligarchs.



0x3000027E said:


> The formation of monopoly is possible, sure, but it is a _weak_ monopoly without the power of legislation to back it. This is _precisely_ why companies spend millions of dollars and a great amount of time lobbying congress. Why bother if a monopoly/trust can be so readily achieved?


Err...yeah, that was the point?  Guess you agree with me on that one.  If you're suggesting that lobbying is some sort of "major sacrifice" for corporations and the wealthy elite, I've got some bad news for you: it isn't.  They don't have to spend anywhere near 1% or even 0.01% of their total accumulated wealth to get everything they want out of government.  Their leashed politicians have already ensured that government will be in debt for decades, if not centuries to come, putting it in a perpetually weakened position so that it can never negotiate fairer wages and labor laws for the working class.



0x3000027E said:


> Meh, Who really gives a fuck? A few families harbor old money, so what? As long as you have the potential to generate to the same wealth, I don't see the concern.


You might as well have said, "as long as you have the potential to win the lottery, I don't see the concern."  Apparently someone hasn't seen The Hunger Games.


----------



## Viri (Jul 1, 2020)

RIP CHAZ/CHOP and all it took was 2 unarmed black teens getting shot, and them having a "Summer of Love" festival outside the Mayor's house! I hope they pay the Mayor a visit again.



Spoiler







And yes, the cops took back their building.


----------



## Viri (Jul 10, 2020)

So, is everyone just going to forget the fact that Chop's "security" force just shot and killed a black teen, straight up executed the guy. Did they just get away with murder?


----------

